# Family visitor visa for spouse? chances?



## aqua3000 (Jun 16, 2012)

I understand that ukba are wary about "spouse visitor" visas due to overstaying and am looking for advice on applying for a"family visitor" visa for my spouse..

I have my own home with no mortgage, am self employed with a previous tax year return showing 7k with 25k savings in my account.. 

What are the chances of my spouse getting a visitor visa?? How can I prove that my spouse will return before 6 months and then apply for a "spouse visa" from home country??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aqua3000 said:


> I understand that ukba are wary about "spouse visitor" visas due to overstaying and am looking for advice on applying for a"family visitor" visa for my spouse..
> 
> I have my own home with no mortgage, am self employed with a previous tax year return showing 7k with 25k savings in my account..
> 
> What are the chances of my spouse getting a visitor visa?? How can I prove that my spouse will return before 6 months and then apply for a "spouse visa" from home country??


You just have to apply and find out.
To be approved for a visitor visa (which nationality?), there must be return ticket (not absolutely essential but absence will be looked at negatively), enough financial resources throughout their stay, whether their own (bank statement) or a letter of support from you (plus bank statement). Also you will require evidence of strong ties at home, such as a job (letter from emoployer granting her leave of absence and expected date of return) and family responsibility. You can enclose a covering letter stating your spouse will be returning home to apply for settlement visa, with a timeline.


----------



## aqua3000 (Jun 16, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You just have to apply and find out.
> To be approved for a visitor visa (which nationality?), there must be return ticket (not absolutely essential but absence will be looked at negatively), enough financial resources throughout their stay, whether their own (bank statement) or a letter of support from you (plus bank statement). Also you will require evidence of strong ties at home, such as a job (letter from emoployer granting her leave of absence and expected date of return) and family responsibility. You can enclose a covering letter stating your spouse will be returning home to apply for settlement visa, with a timeline.


Thanks Joppa


She doesn't have a job.. lives with family in Pakistan. I will be co-sponsoring her visit with my parents. What about my salary? Will a tax return statement from the previous year (2011 to 2012) be sufficient or do I need to show a current trading statement??


----------

